# Lesco Chelated Micro Mix



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

MQ's liquid fertilizing thread had me looking for something that could be had 'off the shelf' instead of ebaying ingredients and rolling my own.

I was walking around in SiteOne the other day I saw this stuff:

http://www.lovearboreal.com/files/Labels%20YZ/z-06_lbl.pdf

Anyone ever use it before? If so, what were your results and/or opinion of the stuff. It's about $43 for a 2.5 gallon container.


----------



## Jgolf67 (Apr 27, 2018)

If your soil is in the proper ph range to maximize nutrient uptake you should see noticeable results with this. I use it a couple times per year at the 8oz./k rate. It is a little light on iron content so I supplement with a product by Winfield called "Gravity L" to boost that.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Yeah, seem light in the Fe. Does it give you some greening effect? How much water are you using to carry that 8oz. of product?


----------



## Jgolf67 (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm not sure if applied alone that it would (or would not) provide a noticeable greening effect. I have always applied it with other nitrogen and iron containing products. I am usually applying this product with the end goal of promoting lateral spread to fill in holes or thickening the turf. If your goal is just good color I would look for a similar product to the "gravity L" I mentioned. I get it locally at a farm supply store you may have a place that carries it also. It runs about $35 per 2.5 gal. I typically apply everything at 20gal/acre rate of carrier.


----------

